# inside door handle problem



## nathanb (Aug 20, 2006)

i have a 2005 bmw mini cooper, the other day the door handles on the inside of the vehicle stopped working....what i mean is that i have to roll down my windows on both sides to bea able to exit the vehicle.
can anyone help me?!

thank you,
nathanb


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Sounds like a malfunction of the central locking system. You might do some research on mini2.com which has pretty large DIY catalog, or take it to the dealer. It may just require a simple reset with the remote.


----------



## gtt1920 (Aug 12, 2004)

A bit late to this party, but it sounds like the bowden cable inside the door has come off of the door handle. this is relatively uncommon, but not unheard of, as there is a recall to fix the bowden cable. 

typically nothing is broken, it's just that the cable popped out of the holder on the back of the door handle. i assume you've gotten it fixed by now!


----------



## aggreygti (May 10, 2010)

*My Mini Cooper S Door Problem*

unfortunately, my Mini cooper S door locks will not open from the inside. i have to roll the windows down first and last week failed the MOT test because of this problem. I took one of the doors apart to try and re attach the cable which i thought was the problem as per forum advice but unfortunately just ended up disconecting the cable in one of the doors. Previously when the handle was pulled, i could hear the looks make a sound. its now gone. any ideas please, cause i need to try and fix it rather than part with £200 per door to try and fix the problem.


----------



## smbashus (Aug 19, 2010)

Check your fuse box for a blown fuse. Many bmw e90 owners are having the same problem and it is because of a fuse!!! Here is what several people have done after having problems described like yours.


Guess what folks, I stumbled onto my own fix. It has been a stressful 2 days since I have no clue why my remote door lock/unlock did not work. I was thinking could it be a blown fuse? I opened up the fuse panel. I pulled out the amp key map to locate possible fuses for the remote door lock/unlock. 

Lucky for me, I found a symbol of a door with a key in it and so I went to work and started to pull out fuse # 2, 19, 56, 57, and 53 (in that order). As you guessed the last fuse (#53) I pulled out was the blown one (it is 15 ampere). I was very anxious to find out if after putting in a new fuse, would my remote lock/unlock magically work again. The answer is Yes


----------



## Tam1228 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Broken Inside Door (S)*

I also have a 2005 mini cooper that has had a couple of broken inside door handles due to broken or popped off cable. This happened to both my doors. My car had less than 30,000 miles although it was 4 years old. I had to argue with the dealership that this was a safety issue and not a warranty issue. I could NOT escape my car. Ridiculous as I have to drive over a causeway over Tampa Bay daily. They fixed it and a week later it happened again and when they took my door apart, they screwed up my window so I was stuck in a car with no escape. The doors did not open and the window did not go down. I had to rent a car. I also had a side wall tire blow out from their loaner and I nearly was killed. It happened just as I was entering the freeway. I have no idea how I escaped getting run over by a truck. I also have had issues with the cigarette lighter not working so I cannot charge my cell phone and the front door does not open with the key (they want 750$ to fix the key..WHAT?) Now, my head liner is falling down like some 30 year old junker and my car only has 36,000 miles it and it is housed in a garage. Where is the pride in workmanship? As far as the door issue goes, Mini admitted it was an "issue" with this model and the blogs are full of ticked off owners. Sounds like a recall issue to me.


----------

